# Is this offer fair enough?



## nboddada (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi there

My husband and I are working in Qatar. Recently my hubby received an offer from Bond Communications, Dubai in their building management servcies. He is a Civil Engineer by profession. I would like to get some feedback about this company and also would like to know what kind of apartment/house will we be getting out of Dhs3500/month in Dubai. I am a bit apprehensive about this HRA as in Qatar , its very difficult to even get a studio out of this amount.
Please advice!!!


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

Will you continue staying in Quatar - or moving to UAE? If UAE - rental for Dhs3500 is nearly impossible (specially Dubai) - see dubizzle website.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't advise you on the company but I'd say your right to be anxious, that seems like a very low amount to me. Having done a quick search on the gulf news property site, based on dubai, studio's are going for around 60K and thats in International City, I've heard its not such a nice place to live. 80K in nicer parts. There were some lower advertisments, but I'm pretty sure that they aren't genuine, just priced that way to get you to call.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

nboddada said:


> Hi there
> 
> My husband and I are working in Qatar. Recently my hubby received an offer from Bond Communications, Dubai in their building management servcies. He is a Civil Engineer by profession. I would like to get some feedback about this company and also would like to know what kind of apartment/house will we be getting out of Dhs3500/month in Dubai. I am a bit apprehensive about this HRA as in Qatar , its very difficult to even get a studio out of this amount.
> Please advice!!!


I cannot comment on the company but with 3500 AED per month, I think that you will struggle to even find a room to rent, let alone a studio or apartment. They are pulling your leg with this offer! Accommodation in Dubai costs an arm and a leg and if they are serious about your husband taking up this post, then they should offer a lot more than that, considering that he will be moving to Dubai as a married person. If this is their best offer, I would say that you need to remain in Qatar for the time being.

Take a look at Bhomes for current rental properties and prices: Dubai Property Real Estate – Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us.
To say the least, in order to get a one-bed apartment, as a bare minimum you will be looking at 100,000 AED per year, paid upfront.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry, I too havent heard of the company, but you have to be joking about the monthy rent (unless you want to be sharing with others).

It equates to 42,000 dhs a year.
That would be enough for a 2 bed apartment (maybe) in Ajman, or even a 2 bed apartment in the middle of Sharjah.

In Dubai, the cheapest apartments (not sharing with other couples etc), will be out at International City. Im afraid, the 42,000 dhs still wouldnt be quite enough.
For an idea of prices, check out Dubai Property Real Estate – Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us.


----------

